

Weed: Is the market ready to be tackled? - EinhornIsFinkle

It looks like CA might take another step toward legalizing pot.  We just saw Oakland overwealmingly pass a tax on the stuff.<p>Do you think the pot market is a legit market to tackle w/tech solutions at this point or do you feel the 1st mover risks are too great?  There is a lot of risk concerning it's future but very hard to ignore the market's $10B+ size.
======
keefe
moot point : [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/23/obama-wont-
support-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/23/obama-wont-support-
legali_n_244074.html) Obama won't support it. The first mover would be the
clinics throughout CA that are already quasi-legal (various ones accept sham
prescriptions) and they'd just open the door and make tons of money if they
could steer clear of the gangs. You could probably do a Web2 pot app for CA
script holders today, but I don't see it as a great risk vs reward especially
since legalization is pretty much not happening in this decade.

